# Collin Burns - 5.21 3x3 Single (miss-scrambled and replaced)



## Coolster01 (Nov 21, 2015)

Rumor has it that this just happened. I'm pretty sure about it.








Stuart Clark said:


> B L F2 U2 L' U L F' U L' B' R' F2 R U L'
> 
> U L // xxcross
> R U R' // 3rd pair
> ...


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 21, 2015)

What about Keaton's 5.09? Is this real?


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2015)

Wait, what? Really? Two sub-WR singles?

Congrats to both!


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 21, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> What about Keaton's 5.09? Is this real?



Ohhhh my. I think they're both real.


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 21, 2015)

This is simply insane


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 21, 2015)

Apparently this was a misscramble, and he was given an extra attempt.

Keaton Ellis's 5.09 WR single seems to be real, though. Sune and PLL skip, according to Chris Olson.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 21, 2015)

Collins was mis scramble


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 21, 2015)

wtf, two 3x3 wrs on a single day? Very GJJJ to both 

e: nvm, but collin has still done a great job even though it was a missscramble


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Nov 21, 2015)

Keaton Ellis 3x3 Single WR 5.0x


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 21, 2015)

Feliks must be pissed...


----------



## matty (Nov 21, 2015)

Wow, 2 sub wr's, no way. Cubecomps is now showing Keaton's world record.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes said:


> Apparently this was a misscramble, and he was given an extra attempt.
> 
> Keaton Ellis's 5.09 WR single seems to be real, though. Sune and PLL skip, according to Chris Olson.



Yes, this post sums up the thread now. Okay.


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 21, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Feliks must be pissed...


...why would he?


----------



## Berd (Nov 21, 2015)

That sucks for Colin. Ah well!


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 21, 2015)

Wow this is unexpected. Mats has Wr for 2 years then Collin for like 7 months now it gets broken twice in 1 day!!!! this is amazing! pls pls videoz!


----------



## Faz (Nov 21, 2015)

Says when he saw the scramble, he knew it wouldn't count, and didn't react at all.


----------



## Julian (Nov 21, 2015)

Faz said:


> Says when he saw the scramble, he knew it wouldn't count, and didn't react at all.


What could it have been to be that obviously a misscramble?


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 21, 2015)

Faz said:


> Says when he saw the scramble, he knew it wouldn't count, and didn't react at all.



Then why it's on cubecomps? http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1238&compid=25


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 21, 2015)

One question tho, maybe I am just stupid...
Why did Faz' 6.88 OH WR count even though they knew at the comp that this was a missscramble and there wasn't an extra attempt given to him? And Collin's WR doesn't count now, an extra attempt was given to him, but why not to Feliks? (I don't want to Start a discussion now what WR should count and which shouldn't )
And my english sucks atm...


----------



## giorgi (Nov 21, 2015)

GJ Keaton Ellis! but I don't see why Collins solve will not be considered even if it was a misscramble. This is why WCA organisation sucks.


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2015)

giorgi said:


> GJ Keaton Ellis! but I don't see why Collins solve will not be considered even if it was a misscramble. This is why WCA organisation sucks.



what? The correct regulations were followed. This is what _should_ happen if there was a misscramble.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 21, 2015)

TDM said:


> what? The correct regulations were followed. This is what _should_ happen if there was a misscramble.



And why wasn't given an extra attempt to Feliks then?


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> And why wasn't given an extra attempt to Feliks then?



Because nobody noticed until after the comp when he looked at the video. There was nothing they could do.


----------



## SFCuber (Nov 21, 2015)

Is there a video for either?


----------



## giorgi (Nov 21, 2015)

The goal of the WCA is "more competitions in more countries with more people and more fun, under fair and *equal* conditions." but in fact sometimes for WCA it is fine to have unequal conditions to some competitiors. For example the one TheCoolMinxer said about Feliks


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 21, 2015)

TDM said:


> Because nobody noticed until after the comp when he looked at the video. There was nothing they could do.



Okey, thanks for clarifiing (<how do I write this, looks wrong ) , I didn't know that  thx


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 21, 2015)

The solve is no longer on Cubecomps.


----------



## SFCuber (Nov 21, 2015)

What about Lucas Etter's 4.90?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 21, 2015)

SFCuber said:


> What about Lucas Etter's 4.90?



It's confirmed, what else should be about it? (Beside that that's a WR )


----------



## SFCuber (Nov 21, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> It's confirmed, what else should be about it? (Beside that that's a WR )



So no misscramble?


----------



## utkamath (Nov 21, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> It's confirmed, what else should be about it? (Beside that that's a WR )



are you sure? what about scramble\reconstruction? (about Lucas's 4.90)


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 21, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Okey, thanks for clarifiing (<*how do I write this*, looks wrong ) , I didn't know that  thx


Clarifying. 

You know, out of all the solves that could be disqualified, this isn't a bad one. It affects his PB by .04 and doesn't affect his world rank at all. As far as potentially DQed WR singles go, Rami's 2x2 single, Nathan's skewb single, and some others are way worse.

Still a shame. This really is an amazing day for cubing, in all ways.


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 21, 2015)

ok i was the organizer of the competition, i can clarify

it was a 2 move double xxcross, we found out that it was a misscramble so we gave him an extra scramble

nothing much to it


----------



## Cale S (Nov 21, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> it was a 2 move double xxcross



in that case 5.21 actually seems slow XD

3-looking the whole solve probably wouldn't be too difficult


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 21, 2015)

Cale S said:


> in that case 5.21 actually seems slow XD
> 
> 3-looking the whole solve probably wouldn't be too difficult



collin has godly f2l and meh last layer, seems normal speed for him


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 22, 2015)

utkamath said:


> are you sure? what about scramble\reconstruction? (about Lucas's 4.90)



I believe it was done at the comp, but both the 5.09 and 4.90 have been confirmed as correct scrambles.


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 22, 2015)

Ik the 5.09 was just easy scramble, i got it too except not his LL


----------



## Tanish (Nov 25, 2015)

Did Etter's 4.9 also have a PLL skip
Looks like that when I saw it in slow motion


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 25, 2015)

Tanish said:


> Did Etter's 4.9 also have a PLL skip
> Looks like that when I saw it in slow motion



yeah (although he might have done ollcp)


----------



## Xtremecubing (Nov 25, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yeah (although he might have done ollcp)



It was the standard alg, but in theory it was ollcp.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 25, 2015)

Xtremecubing said:


> It was the standard alg, but in theory it was ollcp.



Well in that manner of speaking it was in theory a 1LLL.


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 25, 2015)

any video yet?


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 25, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> any video yet?



yeah he recorded it hopefully he gets around to uploading it soon


----------



## Killbox (Dec 7, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> wtf, two 3x3 wrs on a single day? Very GJJJ to both
> 
> e: nvm, but collin has still done a great job even though it was a missscramble



Three actually-- Lucas Etter got a 4.90


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 7, 2015)

Killbox said:


> Three actually-- Lucas Etter got a 4.90



I posted this when Lucas' solve didn't even happened, I obviously know ist were 3


----------



## Berd (Dec 7, 2015)

Any video?


----------



## Cale S (Dec 30, 2015)

If anyone didn't notice, there is a video now:


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 25, 2016)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2012

this happened with this...

wow...


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 26, 2016)

Wow, that is really bad to read. I guess that justifies the current scrambling schedules for experienced competitors!


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 26, 2016)

Reinier Schippers said:


> Wow, that is really bad to read. I guess that justifies the current scrambling schedules for experienced competitors!



what do you mean scrambling schedules


----------



## Meep (Feb 26, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> what do you mean scrambling schedules



I think he's referring to how some competitions designate specific scramblers for each event, instead of calling up volunteers from the crowd at random. It depends on the organizer or if it's even possible to have enough known people to make said schedule.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 26, 2016)

In belgium, germany and sometimes in the netherlands we already get a scramble schedule send by the organiser before the competition. The organiser decides who scrambles which round and only experienced people are picked for it. So it minimizes that people do this kind of thing on purpose


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 26, 2016)

Scrambling schedules are norm in Poland. It's way safer than calling people from the crowd


----------



## Berd (Feb 26, 2016)

Maybe the UK should adopt this fashion. Huh.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 26, 2016)

Berd said:


> Maybe the UK should adopt this fashion. Huh.



We do. We've had one incident where Clock got messed up because of inexperienced scramblers, but we've been ensuring that all scramblers are experienced for a while.


----------

